

Apollo Robbins Demonstrates the Art of Pickpocketing [video] - jellyksong
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2013/01/video-the-art-of-pickpocketing.html

======
kroger
Apollo is just fantastic. This is another video of Apollo demonstrating his
skills:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0pIU1uZlH-o#t=133s)

I'm fascinated of how he "dances" around the victims and uses peoples own
momentum.

------
martinced
I'm always putting my wallet in my (kinda tight --at least not baggy) jeans'
front pocket.

I've been thinking about asking my step-mother to sew velcro inside the pocket
as to make it harder for pickpockets to get in when I'd be distracted. It
would be invisible and certainly not something they'd expect: from the outside
it would just look like a normal pant.

Do you think it could work or do you have any other anti-pickpocketing trick?

~~~
persona
Have a "honeypot". Just carry an empty (or with unimportant things) on your
back pocket as always and a small money-clip on your front one. If someone
gets it - no problem. It's better than "surprising" the thief on the spot
because things can get worse from there.

~~~
dexter313
Nice idea, now how to make it not attract to much attention but still obvious
enough for the thief to notice it over your other stuff.

